# deck restore by rustoleum....



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Any one have any issues like this ? It was our first time ever using the product and my first time really using somer sold at home depot...I would think moisture or water...but thought I'd ask you guys...we went over failing paint...we predsure washed...I don't think my guys would apply on wet wood but who knows...


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Not sure the problem there but I have heard from others that it is not a good product. never used it myself


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think all those hibuild coatings will do that. Possible issue with adhesion /incompatibility to previous coating as well.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Hate to be the one to break it to you but you have to get that garbage off of there. Those products do not last and they all end up looking that. Going over paint guarantees it to happen very quickly. Chalk that up to an expensive lesson.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Hope that wasn't one of those Angies list big deals you were doing for free.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

I use that product on all my wooden staging planks and i love it for the added traction.It is a bit tough to work with.I would love to use it on a deck or on cement but i would probably only brush it on.It seems like too thick of a coating just using the roller.I'm willing to bet either the substrate was glossy wet or there was dust on it.Possibly it was applied on too thick.After a second look it seems like it's real glossy under that.I may be wrong but that product should not used to get away from prepping it properly.Looks like your going to have a hell of a time getting all that Rustolium off there so u can sand it properly before re coating.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Again, this is a product that you WANT to work. The idea is sound, but I guess the chemistry of the coating isn't quite up to snuff just yet. I am going to steer clear for the time being. Thanks for sharing your experience with this product.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Best of luck not losing your ass getting that mess fixed up..


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> Hate to be the one to break it to you but you have to get that garbage off of there. Those products do not last and they all end up looking that. Going over paint guarantees it to happen very quickly. Chalk that up to an expensive lesson.


Agree if richmondpainting continues to use this crap will have to start calling him poormanpainting:whistling2:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

From the pic, it looks like the previous coating was glossy? Asking for trouble when the surface is not dulled, but you know all this.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks like moisture bubbles.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I think (not positive though) the label on that stuff specifically says that any previous coatings have to be entirely removed prior to application. I think it's only made for wood that has no traces of anything.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> I think (not positive though) the label on that stuff specifically says that any previous coatings have to be entirely removed prior to application. I think it's only made for wood that has no traces of anything.


I checked it can go over paint....I


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like a lot of moisture on those peeled areas from the picture. Have also heard only problem stories from these products.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You can do an adhesion test with some duct tape, but it isn't necessary. You have a layer of air between the paint and the topcoat. That finish was compromised by a bubble and split open. Its over. In 6-8 weeks the deck is going to be a disaster.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Here's a review on a similar product...doesn't sound too promising.

http://www.deckstainhelp.com/synta-restore-stain-review/


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> You can do an adhesion test with some duct tape, but it isn't necessary. You have a layer of air between the paint and the topcoat. That finish was compromised by a bubble and split open. Its over. In 6-8 weeks the deck is going to be a disaster.


Its been longer and now were looking at snowing coming eventually. ..


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

You didn't use this stuff on the lighthouse did you ?

Still waiting for pics on that one.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

All together now . . . . . . 

Piiiiccctuurres Pictuuuurrrreees piicccctuurrresssss


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> Its been longer and now were looking at snowing coming eventually. ..


I'm talking about from the time that picture was taken. Go back in a couple of months and it will be shot. The only thing you can do now is maybe recoat the peeling parts and cross your fingers.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Scrape and sand the bad areas, might get away with touching up. Those type of heavy coatings make touch ups easier with the texture. That's their only saving grace.


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

Ive been using revive by gulfsynthetics this year and haven't had any issues. Im thinking it was maybe due to moisture or too much sheen.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

vividpainting said:


> Ive been using revive by gulfsynthetics this year and haven't had any issues. Im thinking it was maybe due to moisture or too much sheen.


From sherwin...I looked at it and it seemed more exspensive...but I guess its not yhst bad...might try it in the future..


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

vividpainting said:


> Ive been using revive by gulfsynthetics this year and haven't had any issues. Im thinking it was maybe due to moisture or too much sheen.


I have a good sized deck a HO wants to use this Deck Revive but he's not thrilled with a textured look. They say if you back brush it knocks the texture look down some?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> I have a good sized deck a HO wants to use this Deck Revive but he's not thrilled with a textured look. They say if you back brush it knocks the texture look down some?



Not much. Super Deck has a smooth look version, Deck & Dock.


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

I agree with vividpainting. The problem with coatings like Deck Restore, Deckover, and Superdeck is that they are elastomeric. Elastomerics are explicitly intended to be totally nonporous. On the one hand this means that no moisture will come in through the coating BUT on the other, any misture coming through from behind the coating will push it off. The Gulf Synthetics product, while more pricey, is a cementitious resin and has the breathability of stucco. Moisture can evaporate through it instead of taking the coating off with it. Elastomerics are not something I would apply to wood.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a customer that wants me to use this on his log house. His reason is that he wants to keep the wood bees from boring into his logs. I have told him an oil stain would accomplish this but he wants to use the Restore product. Has anyone used this on logs. The logs are very dried and have no stain remaining on them. Any advice on best application process would be appreciated. And I am not guaranteeing this job just to cover my azz.


----------

